# *BETTER Update-Bessy had Triplets!(new pics)



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 13, 2012)

***Most recent Update: We could never get a hold of a Vet, I left messages and was getting desprate. I finally called a nieghbor who is a sheep farmer, he came over and finally pulled 2 more kids from her. She was in labor 24 hours. One was side ways and he had to turn it, and it was still born....thus holding back the 3rd, which came out very easily after that. The 3rd is a tiny little runt buckling. I was expecting both to be dead, but it was miracle the little 3rd survived as long as he did. It took him 3 hours to stand, I ended up having to bottle feed him, because Momma was weak/stressed and not allowing him to suck. After he started to stand, we were able to assist him to suckle for the first time, I've never been so happy to see that!  I'll try and post pics of him in the morning, Momma is in need of rest and I don't want to disturb them. I need a good name for him, something that means over coming the odds.  Oh and we are giving Momma antibotic shots.

Update:  It's official, she's in labor today, she is leaking yellow slimmy stuff, back arched, ligaments gone and she is pushing!!!! I'm so excited and nervous! I'll post pics as soon as I can! 


I need people with experience to give me some advice.  My Doe Bessy is due approaximately on on March 23rd.  She has nice utter formation, her stomache use to poke out alot more and now seems a bit more flat, what does that mean? When do you think she'll deliver? The pictures really don't do her justice, she has gotten so huge and is breathing heavier and sleeping alot now. Let's hear your oppinions.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2012)

As a doe gets closer to kidding their babies shift in position.  Sometimes this causes the babies to "drop" and the doe will look "thinner".  That means she is getting closer to her due date.  It's normal.  Her body is getting ready for delivery.  

When her udder fills out and gets very big she will usually kid within 24 hours.  This will often be preceded by her shedding a bit of mucous.  The ligaments on either side of her tail will become very soft and her back will seem arched more than usual as her pelvic structure gets ready to allow the passage of her kids through the birth canal.  (I know this sounds kind of technical, but it's the only way I could explain it so it makes anatomical sense.)


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 15, 2012)

Could ya hurry up?  I hate waiting.


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, how long is this going to take? She is very uncomfortable, standing then sitting then laying and more pushing, huge utters....WOW! I'm so nervous. She won't go in the goat pen like I thought she would, is this okay? I put the lead on her and tried helping her, but she won't budge.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 15, 2012)

Doe code says that whenever you go inside to go to the bathroom, there will be kids on the ground.

Try leaving her alone for a little while. Go out and check every 30 minutes or so.

A lot of does (all of mine, actually) freshened in the very early morning when I was asleep, or as soon as I left for work. If you have a baby monitor, that will help a lot. You'll hear her when things get serious.


----------



## Missy (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 15, 2012)

She gave birth to one little doeling about an hour and 1/2 ago. Cutest thing ever, looks like the dad but has momma's ears!
Momma is doing a great job too!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats!  She is a cutie!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awww...what a sweetie!!!  Great photo of Mama and the baby))  Congratulations!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a great picture!   So cute!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## poorboys (Mar 16, 2012)

she was messing with you!!! congrats on your new little doeling.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 16, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 16, 2012)

I just love babies! She is a little doll!


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we named her Lucy and she is just doing so well and too cute for words, she was up running and playing earlier today! Momma on the other hand is having a few problems and my local vet is not calling me back. It's been about 22 hours since she delivered and she is still pushing and has some leaking yellowish slime.  At about 2 in the morning, we tried to go in and grab another kid, and we couldn't feel anything.  She still showing all the labor signs, standing, sitting, pushing. We are at a loss on how to help her.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 16, 2012)

Where are you located?  Maybe another BYH member is nearby or can recommend another vet.


Also go to your original post and edit to chance the title to "Help Needed" so people in the know can check it for suggestions not just cute kid pics.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 16, 2012)

My doe did that this Nov.

She pushed for 2 days straight. Couldn't feel babies, and couldn't help her. Gave her all kinds of medicines, and couldn't get the vet because it was Thanksgiving. 

She died and it was miserable. It was days of nonstop torture for the goat, and us. We were at a loss to help her, even with another goat expert that came out to help.  I think she eventually went into shock. But it was a slow, horrible experience. 

Get the vet out ASAP! I'm not trying to scare you, but I would never repeat that again. But even with a vet I'm not sure we could have saved my doe. There was just nothing we could do. 

Best of luck.  Hope yours goes better than mine.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 16, 2012)

Any updates?   I hope you were able to get hold of the vet!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes...I have been checking often in hopes of a positive update!!!


----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 17, 2012)

Update on page 1:


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 17, 2012)

names for the little one:

agatisdi  (cherokee for "one who waited") pronounced  ah-guh-tees-dee

The short version would be ah-guh-tee.

or


us-di  (means baby pronounced oose-dee)


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 17, 2012)

That is very good news.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Domestic_goddess (Mar 17, 2012)

Pictures as promised, this is littlest Man! He is atleast half the size of sister. Just checked on them again and they were standing up and sucking! 













This is big sister!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 17, 2012)

They are very cute!  I'm glad the outcome was pretty good and I hope the little boy does well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww, so cute!! Congrats!


----------

